# My First Buck



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went hunting yesterday for opening day of rile in my area. Decided to take the 30-30 got out there right before sunrise ( I was running late and my buddy overslept). All that first hour, I must have heard 30 guns going off, but kept waiting on mine! I was looking left because that is where the deer have been coming from. Over my right shoulder, I hear foot steps and out of no where, a buck is making a straight line to my "November Heat" scent I put out. He is 10 yds from my stand and I shuffle to put my scope on him. I look and my zoom is set to 9 (Crap!). I didn't think I had time to zoom it back down as I was shaking bad enough. I used both eyes and pulled the trigger. Went straight to the ground, got up, and ran 20 yds into a dry creek ravine. 

I got down and called friends and wasn't being too quiet when 2 does came in about 20 yds from the left where I was anticipating my first shot to be that day. I scoped them and they were about the size of a large German Shepard, so I let them walk. My buddy was asking me what I got and I told him I didn't know except for a Buck. Got over to it and it was an 8 Pt! 

I can't get image to load, so I will read over how to do it again and post it later. I puyt it in my profile, so check it out there. I didn't have a photobucket account to load it in the post.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats!! I would love to see a picture.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Congrats!! I would love to see a picture.
> 
> Darin


Click on my name, go to profile, and look at my album. Its the only buck on there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GREAT lookin buck. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice buck. Congrats on your first!!!

Darin


----------

